# Acclimating saltwater nerites to freshwater?



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I was just curious as to a good method to acclimate some saltwater virgin nerite snails to freshwater?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I might be able to report back success soon. Working on a few experiments.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

The only secret you are likely to find is to do it slowly going from saltwater to freshwater. I did not do it slow enough the first time and had some casaulties. The survivors are doing great in the shrimp tank. If I do it the second time, I would only dilute 5%-10% daily starting from full saltwater. Observe them daily making sure they are still active and well before the next dilusion.


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*acclimating nerites*

Chiahead; I,ve collected several dozen of the local variety nerites from the marshes here in Savannah, ga. The trick I used was to follow the tidal water upstream to where the freashwater comes in. Pick up the snails only after the tides been going out for about 4 hrs(by then you can get them off the grass)(also they've acclimated themselves to freasher water). They acclimate rather quickly then to our tanks. Good luck, Jimjim


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Jimjim, are those Olive nerites?


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

Shalu, 
I had the same results as you. 3 of 6 lived in my kids tanks. I noticed last night that 2 of the 3 laid eggs. I don't think any of them will live because you need salt/brackish water for them to survive. It was cool to see anyway!


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*nerites*

Shalu, They look like olives but I'm not sure. One of the lfs ordered some for another aquarist and they look very very similer. There's also several other varieties of snails in the marshes here but they'll eat plants, fish etc. so you got to be careful what you pick. Jimjim


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have some in freshwater. They are doing good too!


----------



## JimM (Aug 26, 2005)

I just received 3 saltwater virgin nerites yesterday and decided to try to acclimate them somewhat quickly..

I started off placing them and the small amount of saltwater they came with into a lettuce crisper container, the water was barely enough to cover the top of their shells.

Then I setup an airline tube with a knot and started a siphon from the intended 10 gallon cherry shrimp tank.. initially it was 1 drip / 30 seconds.. 

A couple hours later I noticed that it was going to take alot longer than I wanted to wait to fill the container... so I upped it to 1 drip / 5 seconds, snails still looked good moving all around the bowl.. 

after another hour or so it still looked like it was going to take way too long to fill so I went to 1 drip / 2 seconds.. 1hr later the snails seemed to be slowing down a bit but still alive.

At this point I believe it is mostly freshwater already so I pour out about 90% of the water and set the drip to be pretty much constant (im growing increasingly impatient as I wanted to introduce them before bed and its 1am) the container quickly filled and I decided it was time to place them inside their new home.. I empty out most of the water from the bowl and tried to pour the nerites into a net, but it seems like they were holding on for dear life.. I tried to pluck them off the side/bottom of the bowl but there seemed to be quite a bit of resistance.. so I just stuck the bowl underwater and kinda forced them to slide out and into the water with my finger.. a bit like moving a suction cup across glass, they had a good grip!  

I righted them once they hit the substrate, 2 started to dig down in the gravel and just kinda sit there.. the larger of the 3 stayed stationary on top of the gravel where it had landed..

the whole process took ~8hours

This morning I woke up and went to check on them, all 3 still in the same place so I assumed they had died and I went to remove the largest one.. amazingly it was still holding onto some gravel and was still alive  as were the other 2.

Anyone think they are doomed? I guess I will wait and see if they pep up.. I'll also try to give an update with pics

-Jim


----------



## JimM (Aug 26, 2005)

just got home and I was very suprised to see the snails spread around the tank searching for food and looking much better than they did this morning.. 3/3 with such a short acclimation? maybe.. 
a few pics..








during acclimation








right after I dropped them in the tank








just now grazing on some xmas moss


----------



## Safado (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for posting those pics! Those shells are amazing.


----------



## JimM (Aug 26, 2005)

Safado said:


> Thanks for posting those pics! Those shells are amazing.


np!

snail update: they are back to inactive, I dont know if they are lazy or what..


----------



## JimM (Aug 26, 2005)

looking better than ever today:









I should mention that my water is very hard KH15 ph7.8


----------



## Safado (Aug 4, 2005)

JimM said:


> I just received 3 saltwater virgin nerites yesterday and decided to try to acclimate them somewhat quickly..
> .
> .
> .
> -Jim


Where did you get these?


----------



## JimM (Aug 26, 2005)

Safado said:


> Where did you get these?


These were a mixed saltwater snail auction on aquabid from floridapets.. the CSR had no problem just sending me the nerites.


----------



## JimM (Aug 26, 2005)

Its been a week and the snails are doing great, all 3


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

JimM said:


> Its been a week and the snails are doing great, all 3


I just bought to nerites. not sure if they are virgin, but they have the markings like virigns.
they were 1.98 at the lfs. i started a drip one every 2 seconds in a bowl water just over the shells. it's been a couple of hours and they seem fine. water has probably cooled down, i'd say at this point i've doubled the water it's 50% by 50% in two hours.

they are cruising around in there.

i dont know. i dont expect it to work, no hopes up. plus my water is high in co2, acidic at 6.6 and low in gh around 4

we'll see


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

just now i thought they were dead. i checked the temp it was like 69.8
so i put a heating pad on low under the bowl. up to 72.3 and wow are they more active.


----------

